# [kernel] No se puede construir el obj menuconfig (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta amable comunidad del Foro Gentoo

El caso es que quería modificar y actualizar el kernel, y sorpresa  :Shocked:   :Question:  :

```
gentoo /usr/src/linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo 'menuconfig'.  Alto.

```

He revisado la wiki, tambien el foro y conseguí este enlace  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-613610-start-0.html para solventar mi problema. Pero nada, no puedo arrancar   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cualquier ayuda se agradece. De antemano gracias. 

Y felices fiestas a toda la comunidad Gentoo.

----------

## Dwosky

Si ejecutas 'eselect kernel list', te sale el * en el kernel que quieres compilar?

Has revisado que /usr/src/linux (que es un enlace simbólico), apunta a ese kernel y que hay objetos en dicha ruta (que no esta vacío)?

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Dwosky si había revisado todo, el enlace y todos los demás parámetros, pero no había reiniciado la maquina  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ya esta listo todo, gracias por la sugerencia.

----------

